# Schwimmteich



## baebbede (20. Okt. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin neu hier und habe viele Fragen  zu meinem Schwimmteichprojekt.
Haben unsern Teich mittlerweile 2m tief ausgegraben.
Nach Rat von einem Experten habe ich an den Teich einen Pumpenschacht
gemauert der 30 cm tiefer ist und in den der Bodenablauf münden soll, und aus dem man nacher problemlos den Schlamm entfernen kann.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich nun weitermachen soll, hätte die möglichkeit neben dem Schacht noch einen kleinen zu mauern in den in ich einen Biodraenskimmerschacht integrieren könnte.
Ist das sinnvoll??.Links vom Pumpenschacht hätte ich noch die Möglichkeit, einen kleineren zu mauern und dort eine Skimmerkammer mit Filterbürsten zu installieren.
Ist das sinnvoll??

Oder kann ich den Oberflächenskimmer auch im Pumpeschacht integrieren, da
der Schacht noch nicht die komplette Höhe hat, wäre es kein Problem in oben auszusparen.
Im Anhang seht ihr Bilder von der Baustelle.

Auf Bild 1 seht ihr einen Grundwasserschacht den ich auch gleich mit ausgraben habe, kann ich den nur zum Teich nachfüllen verwenden, oder in den Teichkreislauf integrieren??

Bild 2,3 zeigen den fast fertigen (oben fehlen noch 40cm) Pumpenschacht
sowie den Teich mit Filterbereich.


Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich nun am besten weitermache??

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe
Micha


----------



## günter-w (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmteich*

Hallo Micha herzlich willkommen im Forum. Irgend wie wirkt deine Beschreibung etwas kaotisch. Auf der einen Seite sprichst du von einem Experten der dir Rat gibt auf der anderen Seite fragst du hier wie es weiter gehen soll. So wie ich das empfinde werden mehrere Systeme zusammengeworfen aber nicht richtig aufeinander abgestimmt. Hilfreich währe mal eine Skizze wie das ganze funktionieren soll bzw. was dein Experte dir empfohlen hat. Anordnung der Pumpen und Leitungen, Pflanzbereiche Schwimmbereich Einkammer oder Zweikammerbauweise. Irgend wie musst du doch ein Konzept haben wenn du schon im Garten ausbaggerst. Danach kann man dir Lösungsmöglichkeiten für das bisher begonnene aufzeigen. Zu deinem Grundwasserschacht noch eine Bemerkung. Wenn die Wasserqualitat von dem Wasser nicht stimmt oder sich verändert weil Oberflächenwasser mit einlaufen kann ist das problematisch da kann er unter Umständen mehr schaden als nutzen. Die Angaben in deinem Profil passen auch nicht richtig zusammen 80m² und 10000l und zum Teil 2m tief.


----------

